# Tour de France Thread



## ivancic1al (Jul 4, 2010)

Well folks, it's down to Lance Armstrong v. Alberto Contador this year,or maybe Andy Schleck...or maybe....

Should be an interesting tour for sure.




Discuss...


----------



## junkdrop1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like just Cantador and Schleck.

Armstrong is now lawyering up to protect himself against drugging allegations.

Dammit, I hope Armstrong doesn't become just another lying sports 'hero' like Tiger Woods.


----------

